# Nano Planted Light Suggestions



## sonicninja (3 Dec 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a planted 16litre nano which I’d like to swap the current LED light out on. More for aesthetics than anything else but it’s a bit fiddly when trying to stick your hand in as it sits over most of the waters surface.
Can anyone suggest a fluorescent bulb or led fixture that has a single bracket and is more of a gooseneck type? I’d really like it to have a dimmer or optional dimmer add on too. 
My current plants are fairly undemanding being mostly crypts and ferns. Any suggestions would be brilliant as it’s a massively saturated market and I can see the wood for the trees!

Cheers




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GHNelson (3 Dec 2017)

Depends how much you want to spend!
Look in the For Sale Section....
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/reduced-kessil-a160-tuna-sun-and-gooseneck.50716/
Dennerle 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dennerle-5...UTF8&qid=1512306410&sr=1-11&keywords=dennerle




https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ke...cPath=12_327&zenid=5co6gd8iggrke1a5pmm7fa6uh6



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (3 Dec 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-L...-2-spons&keywords=led+aquarium+lighting&psc=1
A Kessil look alike!



hoggie


----------



## Zeus. (3 Dec 2017)

Not a single bracket But





*CHIHIROS A-SERIES PLUS AQUATIC AQUARIUM SUPER LED LAMP*
but fits the rest, dimmable out of box, couple it with a TC420 and you have complete control


----------



## sonicninja (3 Dec 2017)

Thanks everyone, that kessil looks the absolute nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick Crowley (5 Dec 2017)

Just got one myself, love it 
On an ADA 30cm cube.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicninja (5 Dec 2017)

Thanks Patrick. Is the spectrum tuning dial a very noticeable adjustment of a very subtle colour change? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dantrasy (5 Dec 2017)

At the other end of the price scale, there's the Philips Tornado bulbs. Add it to a nice desk lamp and you're all set. I'd look at getting 8w at the least,12w at the most.


----------



## Patrick Crowley (5 Dec 2017)

sonicninja said:


> Thanks Patrick. Is the spectrum tuning dial a very noticeable adjustment of a very subtle colour change?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



To the naked eye it is certainly noticeable, it does not show up on camera though... It’s a nice feature.  The best feature is that it’s dimmerable, I can’t believe how much lightning has no dimmer function (particularly high end lights).

Build quality is also second to none 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisP (26 Dec 2017)

Patrick Crowley said:


> Just got one myself, love it
> On an ADA 30cm cube.
> 
> 
> ...



Slight off topic so apologies, but which lily pipes are those? I'm trying to hunt down small ones like that for a nano.


----------



## Patrick Crowley (26 Dec 2017)

They are the Do! Aqua Violet mini.  Inflow = MV-1, outflow = MP-1.

They are nice, perfect size for a nano.  Be careful of the glass thickness, I think they fit on 5mm maximum thickness of tank.  

One thing to note is there are no suction cups, so you can’t adjust the height at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

